#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Зрение и монитор.

## Александр Кук

> ...Кроме того монитор мерцает и постоянно светит светодиодами в глаза, что портит зрение.


Хотел сразу прокомментировать, но не стал, т.к. специально не проверял одну мою гипотезу. Вчера по случаю проверил и теперь решил тему открыть.

Мой тезис вполне про-буддийский и в случае с монитором звучит так: дело не в мерцании экрана, хотя частоту конечно можно подобрать так, что на него будет не возможно смотреть, и не в электронах, иногда долетающих от него, а в нашей реакции на информацию с монитора.

Аналогично со страхом перед будущим: проблема не в будущем, а в нашей реакции на его ожидание.

Действительно, от смотрения на экран можно и ослепнуть. 

Знаю один случай, когда человек после рабочего дня за монитором ночью в темной комнате еще и кино по телевизору иногда смотрел. Однажды утром проснулся, в зрительном поле одного глаза слепое пятно в форме экрана телевизора. Такое пятно появляется всегда, если посмотреть на яркий объект, но оно быстро проходит. У него не прошло, зрение в одном глазу упало до 0.2, при обычной 1. 

Полежал в больнице, ему повезло и через несколько месяцев зрение восстановилось. Как ему объяснил лечащий врач в больнице у него была окклюзия в сетчатке: тромб закупорил сосудик и к части сетчатки перестала поступать кровь, отсюда резкое ухудшение зрения. Тромб же сорвало скачком артериального давления, который произошел из-за эмоциональной реакции на кино. Да еще и в темной комнате, да еще и после рабочего дня. Больше он не смотрит на экраны и мониторы в темной комнате.

Стало быть дело не в экранах, а в реакции на их содержание + лабильность артериального давления, скачущего вслед за эмоциями.

У меня есть друзья, много времени проводящие за мониторами, которые повелись на нынешний хайп о вреде для зрения от мониторов и отоварились специальными защитными очками. Есть друзья, которые не повелись и считают, что это просто бузинес рубит бабло на очередном хайпе. Но очки реально могут быть полезны, даже не из-за защиты от излучения экрана, а из-за чувства защищенности глаз, что снижает уровень стресса, который усугубился верой во вредность мониторов.)

Я ношу только солнцезащитные очки в солнечные дни. Зрение около 1.

Теперь главное.

В прошлом тысячелетии, когда в библиотеке готовился к экзаменам в вузе, у меня был критерий усталости: утром садился за стол и смотрел на номерок аудитории, число видел, через несколько часов чтения учебников снова смотрел на номерок, но число уже не видел. Легкая пелена появлялась в зрительном поле, зрение чуть ослабевало, стало быть пора отдохнуть.

Тогда персональных компов и всяких смартфонов-читалок еще не было, практически все жили во вселенной Гутенберга, буковки я читал только на бумажных носителях. И зрение все равно ослабевало. 

Сейчас то же самое бывает к концу дня с монитором (сколько рекомендуют за ним сидеть без перерыва - знаю), но буковки уже читаю с монитора (с конца прошлого тысячелетия).

Теперь что я вчера проверил.

Есть такой человек – А.Ю.Шишонин. Его роликов много в сети, о его гимнастике для шеи скажу только то, что после нее зрительное поле проясняется. Это он так говорит, а я подтверждаю на своем опыте. Цель его гимнастики – улучшить кровоснабжение головного мозга. Он считает, что из-за всеобщей гиподинамии у нас есть почти постоянное напряжение тонких мышц шеи, которые немного пережимают сосуды, питающие кровью мозг. Это напряжение знакомо всем: при опасности мы часто чуть голову в плечи втягиваем. 

Т.е. речь снова о напряжении, возникающем от реагирования на сигналы от окружающей среды и не рассасывающемся из-за гиподинамии.

Мне сейчас достаточно сделать одно упражнение из этой гимнастики, чтобы снять пелену с глаз после рабочего дня. Не потому что она такая могучая и у любого сразу будет то же самое, а потому что сказывается наработка (хотя у кого-то может быть и сразу): я уже около года делаю эту гимнастику почти каждый день.

Проверил я вот что. Ну мало ли может быть, если просто посидеть с закрытыми глазами или поделать что-то, то пелена с глаз тоже исчезнет. Понятно, что если надолго переключиться на какой-то вид деятельности, не напрягающей глаза, то так и будет. Но если не надолго? Я еще периодически делаю гимнастику для суставов (по ЧННР), она мне нравится. Вчера вечером сделал ее полностью, пелена осталась, а потом гимнастику Шишонина, пелена ушла после первого же упражнения. 

Кровоснабжение головного мозга ухудшается из-за инстинктивного напряга в ответ на сигналы окружающей среды. И поэтому ослабевает зрение.

Монитора и будущего не надо бояться, надо следить за кровоснабжением головного мозга.)

----------

Алик (22.04.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Есть еще конечно гимнастика для глаз, которая рекомендуется для поддержания зрения, но по существу она для глазных мышц. В ней задействован другой механизм, от нее кровоснабжение всего мозга не улучшается.

Интересно, что при минимальном усовершенствовании гимнастика для глаз превращается в технику психотерапии(десенсибилизация и переработка эмоциональных травм движением глаз), но опять же это не об улучшении кровоснабжения всего головного мозга.

----------


## Udi

Да, от книг тоже зрение садится, никто не спорит. Всё дело в том, что наши глаза эволюционно не приспособлены к чтению (да и вообще к долговременному статическому положению), неважно с какого носителя, из-за элементарного перенапряжения глазных мышц. Но мерцание и яркий свет светодиодов от монитора вносят дополнительную лепту. Да и вообще к сидячему образу жизни, за книгами и компьютером, наше тело также эволюционно не приспособлено. Поэтому как минимум каждые 2 часа рекомендуют перерыв делать хотя-бы минут на 15-20. И посвящать его гимнастике (глазной по Бейтсу, суставной и т.д.), пешим прогулкам на свежем воздухе, если есть возможность, то плавание тоже хорошо тонизирует и снимает зажимы.

----------


## Yagmort

у современных амолед экранов испольщуется шим для регулирования яркости. большинство нынешних смартфонов имеют как раз амолед экраны, и они мерцают при любой яркости, кроме максимальной. то же саиое касается и других амолед экранов. помимо этого, влияет и частота смены кадров. челрвеческий глаз мягче воспринимает частоту, кратную 25. т.е. 75 гц будут воспринисаться хуже, чем 100, но значительно комфортнее, чем 60 или 65.

----------

